# Task manager has been disabled



## Dave Cruickshank

My task manager, and regedit access has been disabled by the administrator.
This is misleading, as it is really a virus that has done this. 
I have researched the net, and various options have been proposed by various contributors, but so far, their suggestions have not worked.
Have tried to update registry (not using regedit), including .vb, .reg type files to manipulate registry entry to reset the flag etc, but each time I try to do this I still get the windows message indicating that access has been disabled.

Have also run ad-aware, and spybot s/ware to remove as much crap as I can, but have encountered a .exe - related to 'netnew' which I cant get rid of.   Is this a known virus ? - how do I get rid of it 

Getting a bit desperate now - any suggestions appreciated

I need to get back into the registry and task manager as a matter of urgency.

Thanks in anticipation
Dave C


----------



## Lorand

Get procexp (http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/procexp.shtml) and kill that exe with it. After that you should be able to delete that exe.


----------



## Praetor

It might work to use recovery-console/safe-mode to delete the file manually


----------



## Flash_AAA

You are the administrator right its just not letting you change stuff?  Whats your OS?  If it was a virus you may have to change the registry.  You dont by anychance have your system restore on?


----------



## Dave Cruickshank

*Wow - That was a quick reply -*

Thanks - I will try that tonight when i get home - I'm in Wellington NZ, so its now 9:52am Fri.
Cheers


----------



## Dave Cruickshank

*Sorry Flash - forgot to mention op system.*

I'm using Windows XP


----------



## Dave Cruickshank

*must also ....*

must also turn off system restore - other sites have mentioned that - have forgotten to do so so far !   Grr
Yes - I am signed on as an administrator - this is a home computer, and not on a LAN etc


----------



## Praetor

System restore isnt all that useful really... sometimes it works marvelously, other times it lets people down. If you're interested in that kinda thing, look into programs like Norton Ghost or Drive Image


----------

